# Bath Trouble



## puppy_paws3332 (Nov 20, 2006)

I have two pups and bath time is a disaster they both are big enough to get out of the tub on their own and given the opportunity they do and i have to chase them over the house. our bathroom doors dont shut and they can just push them open. any ideas on how to tame these disasterous bath poochies?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Have you tried coaxing them with treats? If not, I would practice daily getting in and out of the tub for a reward. They don't have to get a bath, just be polite and get in the tub with a sit for a treat. Just an idea.


----------



## puppy_paws3332 (Nov 20, 2006)

i never thought of that thanks ill try that as soon as i can thats a great idea !


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

*yeah!!! *



Curbside Prophet said:


> Have you tried coaxing them with treats? If not, I would practice daily getting in and out of the tub for a reward. They don't have to get a bath, just be polite and get in the tub with a sit for a treat. Just an idea.


yeah!!! You should treat them with treats.


----------



## puppy_paws3332 (Nov 20, 2006)

i dont know if that will help or not but i can try it theyre always climbing out when i give them a bath and they like to holler when i try to stop them


----------



## puppy_paws3332 (Nov 20, 2006)

thanks alot guys ill try it and let you know how it works out


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

I trick that works with my dogs, is a smear a little peanut butter on the wall and let them lick it off while Im bathing them. Its easy to clean up afterwards, and keeps us both happy.

Also, you might want to consider keeping them on a leash while in the tub, that will help you keep control. A slip lead is wonderful for this.

Another thing is to teach and have them master STAY. Sit Stay, Down Stay, Stand Stay. All are very helpful


----------



## puppy_paws3332 (Nov 20, 2006)

i have been training her at the church down the road. she listens to me real well there when it is just her and me. but in exited situations she wont listen yet, but i havent tryed to give her a bath since i recently taght her sit stay. ill try all of the ideas she might be easier to give a bath but he wont because we havent done any training with him at all.


----------



## Jessica&Crew (Sep 23, 2006)

I would also suggest bathing one at a time. It mkay be less traumatic on everyone that way.


----------



## puppy_paws3332 (Nov 20, 2006)

i do bath them one at a time i mean i couldnt handle both of the little monsters at the same time.


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

A few questions:

1. Why do you need to give them baths? And how often are you giving them?

2. What kind of dogs?

3. Do you have another person to assist - as in one to keep in the tub and one to wash?

4. Put a leash on the pup. Even if he jumps out of the tub he's not gonna go very far.

5. Put a mat or towel in the bottom of the tub - it might be too slippery for them and they panic to get out of the tub.


I've washed plenty of cats (showed them) and its not all that hard to wash a dog.


----------



## kamila (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi my name is kamila and I have 3 dogs and 1 cat.One of the dogs is really fat and we cant control her at all.Shes really strong!What should we do?


----------



## puppy_paws3332 (Nov 20, 2006)

*the questions by keno's mom*

1) because they stink
2) she is a jack russel terrier and he is a weiner dog.
3) you mean my brother yea right   
4) thats not a bad idea 
5) we have one


----------



## puppy_paws3332 (Nov 20, 2006)

hi kamila mabey you should read the rest of the messages on this thread and see if it gives you any ideas. trust me my wenier dog is the same way. really strong


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

PuppyPaws,

A healthy dog does not stink unless they get into something messy and need a bath. Too much washing can ruin the coats and actually cause MORE dirt to attract - you strip the natural oils out of the coats.

What kind of food are you feeding? Perhaps the dogs need to have a health check.

We've had our lab for a few years and she has NEVER had a bath. She's been wiped down when muddy. And she does NOT stink/smell - even when she gets wet.


----------



## ejabarnes (Nov 30, 2006)

well i would definitely place a rubber mat at the bottom of the bath so they dont slide everywhere make sure the water is warm it is best for the first couple of times take them to the groomers to get used to i all there baths are designed for dogs which helps make the process alot easier some dogs really do not like baths and will protest against it use the shower if u r not already as this is better than a bath and start of doing the body first leave the head to last as most dogs hate having there head done you shouldnt really bring training into it while bathing the dog as when it comes to doing the training lesson the dog wil link this to having a bath and will not listen use baby shampooon puppys as it is mild and does not sting as much if it does go in the eyes if the dog is really stressed while bathing get a botlle and pour very little at a time slowly over the body than when coat is wet enough pour shampoo on than massage rinse they do get better with time i reccomend you take to a groomers for a bath though as they check nails gland ears etc which is great for getting your dog used to different situations also they have the correct equipment and are more experienced with puppies not wanting things done but im sure i time you pups will be better in th ebath good luck


----------



## poofywoof (Nov 17, 2006)

*Make baths easier*

IF you go to Petsmart or another pet supply store you should be able to find a wonderful apparatus that is made with 2 short (adjustable) 'leashes' attached to suction cups. These are made specifically for keeping dogs in the tub for bathing. If you have an extra, inexpensive, well fitting collar to use just for bathtime, you can confine your dogs with this and make bath time easier for everyone. I love mine!


----------



## puppy_paws3332 (Nov 20, 2006)

well the stink becuase they mess around and we dont give them baths often but they are tied up outside so they do occasionaly find something to roll in then it is bath time.


----------

